# Wanted Tortoise... Please Help



## yehujeig (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi all - I posted last week and see that numerous people read my thread but no one has responded  I am really interested in a adopting a friendly tortoise. I have a 30 gallon tank all ready at home and have numerous other pets at home. I have been looking for tortoises but the petstores are not so knowledgeable (and VERY expensive) about the torts and i would feel much more comfortable getting a tort from someone on this site who is knowledgeable and helpful. Please any leads to help me adopt a reasonably priced tort would be so appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 15, 2008)

It might help if you add a bit more information like where you live, will this tort have the ability to have an outdoor home or just inside? 

30 gal is pretty small for most anything, but a hatchling tort in my opinion. Now on the other thread header (sorry I never read that thread) you also list turtles. With a 30 tank, a turtle might be the way to go. Something like a mud or a musk perhaps.

Have you checked local rescues? Craigslist or Freecycles in your area?

I also feel I need to comment on the fact you want something cheaper then a store sells them. You do realize that the purchase price is nothing compared to what it will cost for setting up this animal and upkeep?

Okay I came back after reading your other thread. You stated you live in New Jersey in that one. You want an animal to interact with children and to come out and "play". What ages are the kids? What exactly are you hoping for when you say interact and "play"?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll add my 2 cents to what Jacqui has posted. In my opinion a tortoise is a wild animal. Tortoises haven't gone through years of human intervention to make them into domesticated animals. And as a wild animal, it does best when kept outside. A tortoise requires the sun to have a healthy shell and needs outside time to roam and graze for a healthy mind. Most of us have to have a tortoise inside at one time or another for one reason or another, winter being the most common reason, but a tortoise HAS to have an outdoor pen for times when the weather permits. As a wild animal, a tortoise is NOT a pet like a puppy or kitten. They don't appreciate being handled or played with by children. Of course, there are always exceptions to every rule. Every so often you see a tortoise that really likes human interaction, but as a general rule, they like to be left alone. Almost every species of tortoise comes out in the morning, suns to warm up, searches for food, eats, then goes back into the burrow or hide to sleep away the rest of the day. Some come out again in the evening to search for food. 

My suggestion to you is for you to buy or check out from the library, books on tortoises and get acquainted with what a tortoise needs, before you jump in and buy one thinking of what YOU need. A tortoise kept in an aquarium without the correct UV lighting and heat will die a slow death.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Need I say you need to research, research, research. Be it a turtle or tortoise you have much too learn and you need to research not only the type of tortoise or turtle you want but what it will take to care for them properly. Heat, UVB lighting, Diet, Humidity, Enclosures, etc. Is there a Reptile vet in your area that is knowlegable about Tortoises and if so which kind? 
this is the place to start-did I mention Research !


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 15, 2008)

emysemys said:


> My suggestion to you is for you to buy or check out from the library, books on tortoises and get acquainted with what a tortoise needs, before you jump in and buy one thinking of what YOU need. A tortoise kept in an aquarium without the correct UV lighting and heat will die a slow death.
> 
> Yvonne



I couldn't have said it better! I did sooo much internet research, and emptied out my library on its torts books before I even checked around for available animals...And I've had reptiles for yearrrrs.

So, as a new tortoise owner, I thought I would make some comments:

One: YES, the correct setup is key. Tortoises should not be kept in glass "tanks" or aquariums. One, see through material is a cause of stress, and two, they never offer proper airflow.

Two: Kids can be quite scared of tortoises. My three year old goddaughter came over to my apt all excited to meet my Greek. She was peering in his habitat, watching him while I cut some pepper to hand feed him with for a little interaction. Once I had him out and she saw how big his mouth was, it was another story...she was timid, and didn't want to come off the couch. (on the other hand, she absolutely LOVES my ball pythons, and enjoys watching them eat)

You should find out how your kids are going to react to the tortoise before you buy one "for them"....take them to the petshop, do a visit. (Don't let the child hold the animal though...if fear is a response, they could drop the tortoise...just hold the animal yourself at their eye level, and see what they think)

And yes....Tortoises are very expensive to set up. They need proper bedding, food, and other safe objects in their enclosures to explore (like rocks, and plants) And they WILL climb whatever they can get their little feet into (I've found my Greek standing up, trying to climb the plastic plants on his walls)

Also, a little more info on you would be helpful here...we are just going off of what we have previously experienced and what info we have of you. And most of the time, kids and tortoises don't mix real well.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 15, 2008)

Also...an aquarium is made for fish, not tortoises. While I have raised tortoises in various sizes of aquariums I am an experienced keeper and know the signs that a tort isn't doing well. You'll need a good UVB light ($50) light socket ($30) a bigger container, a bookcase will suffice ($60) take out the shelves and lay it down. A night light ($20) bulb ($9) substrate ($40) and that's just for starters. What did I leave out? You just can't get a tortoise and put it in anything. A box turtle might be alright, but no chelonian really cares to be handled and most will poop or pee on you, then they have lost vital moisture...You need to do more research. I forgot a hide...


----------

